# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  توصيات مجانية في التداول

## فهمي سامر

*شركة Proof-FX هي شركة استثمارية للتداول*
*  للحصول على توصيات مجانية*
* يمكنكم الاشتراك بالقناة على التيليجرام*
* https://t.me/Prooffx 
**
*
*لا تنسو الاشتراك بالقناة في الوتيوب*
*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnT...wIJm04xv_dKPUg*
*
*
*للاشترك يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال موقعنا على الانترنت https://prooffx.com/*

*
*
*تعلم كيف تتوقع اتجاهات الرسوم البيانية*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DkNXpFDX2Q*

----------

